# Please join me in keeping Mary Lou



## Mona (Dec 8, 2007)

I received an email from Mary Lou this afternoon saying she would be away awhile, as her younger brother passed away. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers at this difficult time for them.


----------



## kaykay (Dec 8, 2007)

Im so sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers Mary Lou

Kay


----------



## shane (Dec 8, 2007)

oh my goodness,MaryLou im so very sorry,

how sad...especially at this time of year, {{{{hugs}}]


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh! I am so sorry and Mary Lou and her family are in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 8, 2007)

Sending love and care and prayers for peaceful thoughts in this time of sorrow. We love you Mary Lou.

Lyn


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 8, 2007)

Our prayers are with Mary Lou and her family. We're so sorry for their loss.


----------



## Charlene (Dec 8, 2007)

prayers for mary lou and her family. i am so sorry for their loss.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 8, 2007)

Mary Lou, I am so sorry for the loss of your brother. Sending prayers and hugs your way. Corinne


----------



## Alex (Dec 8, 2007)

We are all very sorry for her loss. She deserves a thank you for all shes done.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 8, 2007)

I am so sorry Mary Lou for you loss, god bless



.

{{{[HUGS]}}}

Leeana


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry for your loss MaryLou. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh no ML I am so very very sorry. Please let us know if there is anything we can do for you


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 8, 2007)

So sorry you have lost your brother.. It seems alot of forum members are loosing loved ones recently, sad this time of year...


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Mary Lou. My prayers are with you and your family during this time. Please know that we're here for you.





God bless,

Joan


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 8, 2007)

I am sooo sorry. Our prayers go out


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh,,, nooo....

I am so sorry Mary Lou... we all wish you the best and are so sorry for your pain.


----------



## luckymeacres (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Magic (Dec 8, 2007)

that's awful! I'm so very sorry, Mary Lou, sending my prayers and good thoughts for you and your family in this very difficult time.


----------



## Marnie (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry for this sad news. I pray for Mary Lou and her family.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh NO.........Mary Lou..........My prayers and Thoughts..........and White Light is with you and your whole family.

May His White Light surround you with support and strength..........Please know (and I'm sure you do) that you have hundreds and hundreds of people who feel very close to you and CARE ...........

Blessings,

MA


----------



## minie812 (Dec 8, 2007)

So very sorry...prayers are with Mary Lou and all the family


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 8, 2007)

so sorry Mary Lou you and your family will be our thoughts and prayers

Lori


----------



## Relic (Dec 8, 2007)

So very sorry on the loss of your brother...take care.


----------



## Shari (Dec 8, 2007)

Am so very sorry,,,is hard loosing family. Will keep her and her family in my thoughts.


----------



## twister (Dec 8, 2007)

I am so sorry Mary Lou for your loss, keeping you and your family in our hearts and prayers.

Yvonne


----------



## Sonya (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry MaryLou...my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 8, 2007)

so sorry about Mary Lou Brother. our prayers are with her and her family.

Hugs and prayers


----------



## Connie P (Dec 8, 2007)

Mary Lou,

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your brother. I lost my only brother in May of 05 -

Keeping you close in prayer at this most difficult time. (hugs)


----------



## crponies (Dec 8, 2007)

I am adding my prayers as well for Mary Lou and her family.


----------



## MInx (Dec 8, 2007)

*OH no MaryLou! I'm so darn sorry! You know we are all here for you..stay strong hon. *

Maxine


----------



## nootka (Dec 8, 2007)

My thoughts are with you, and your family as well, Mary Lou.

Liz M.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh how very very sad, my heart breaks for her and their family.....


----------



## Denise (Dec 8, 2007)

Mary Lou I am so sorry for your loss.

My prayers and thoughts go out to you and your family.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Dec 8, 2007)

May God give you strength and comfort in your time of need. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hrselady (Dec 8, 2007)

I am sooo sorry for your loss, please know you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## EMB (Dec 8, 2007)

*Mary Lou I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. Please know I will be keeping you and your family close in prayer during this difficult time.*

Eileen


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 8, 2007)

OH NO!!! I am so sorry to hear of your loss. That is terrible news!


----------



## MiniforFaith (Dec 8, 2007)

Sending prayers



from us, here in Pa to her and her family at this very hard time...


----------



## Sterling (Dec 8, 2007)

My prayers and sincere condolences to Mary Lou and her family.....I am so very sorry for her loss.


----------



## FoRebel (Dec 8, 2007)

Sending my thoughts and prayers to Mary Lou and her family!


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 8, 2007)

I am so very sorry Mary Lou. ((((HUGS))))

You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lewella (Dec 8, 2007)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers Mary Lou!


----------



## SilverDollar (Dec 8, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, Mary Lou. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tinacvt (Dec 8, 2007)

My prayers are with you and your family at this diffecult time.


----------



## REO (Dec 8, 2007)

Dearest Mary Lou, I can't tell you how deeply sorry I am that you lost your brother. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## anoki (Dec 8, 2007)

OH Mary Lou, I am soo, soo sorry






My condolences to you and all your family at this time Mary Lou!!

((((hugs))))

~kathryn


----------



## Marylou (Dec 8, 2007)

So sorry! Sympathy amd comforting wishes for you and your family from one Mary Lou to another.



((((hugs))))


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 8, 2007)

Mary Lou and her family have my deepest condolences. There just aren't enough words. I'm so sorry.


----------



## CrescentMinis (Dec 9, 2007)

Very sorry for the loss of your younger brother, Mary Lou. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this sad time.


----------



## Candleliteranch (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so very sorry.... Mary Lou and her family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 9, 2007)

Sending good thoughts along to you and your family and prayers for you all to

get thru this terrible time.

There is no time that is good to loose a loved one but during the holidays

it always seems worse, at least to me.

Take good care.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh, Mary Lou! I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. You'll definitely be in my heart and prayers.


----------



## sedeh (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Losing a loved one is always hard but it seems doubly so when it's close to the Holidays.

Mary Lou, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Robin1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Mary Lou,

I'm so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Robin


----------



## Kathy2m (Dec 9, 2007)

Mary Lou,

So sorry for the loss of your brother,

Kathy


----------



## anita (Dec 9, 2007)

Mary Lou and family is definetely in my thoughts and prayers

Anita


----------



## qtrrae (Dec 9, 2007)

Mary Lou,

I am so sorry.

Hugs and prayers for you and your family as you mourn the loss of your brother.


----------



## lvponies (Dec 9, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers being sent to Mary Lou and her family. I am so very sorry for your loss!!


----------



## MyBarakah (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh No! My prayers go out to Mary Lou & familY!


----------



## Vicky Texas (Dec 9, 2007)

Mary Lou

I am so sorry to hear about your brother. I will keep you and your family

in Prayers. Hugs to you. Please be careful with the Traveling

Vicky


----------



## Gini (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Losing a loved one close to the Holidays is always hard. But it seems more so

at this time of year. MaryLou, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers......

Gini


----------



## bfogg (Dec 9, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 9, 2007)

Mary Lou we will all be thinking of you.

I know how you feel, all too well.

All my love.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Dec 9, 2007)

Mary Lou, hugs! My thoughts and prayers are with you through this!


----------



## Valerie (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh dear, I am so sorry to hear of your loss Mary Lou.

Please know my thoughts and prayers are with you and yours at this difficult time.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Dec 9, 2007)

oh, Marylou,

I am so very sorry. Please know that you are in my prayers.

Robin


----------



## h2t99 (Dec 9, 2007)

Deepest Condolences!!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Dec 9, 2007)

Mary Lou-my prayers and thoughts of affection and support are with you in this sad time. May God's own hands uphold you and the rest of your family...

Margo


----------



## Laura (Dec 9, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]I'm so sorry Mary Lou...[/SIZE]


----------



## wildoak (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry Mary Lou......there is never a good time, but this is an especially hard time of year for such a loss, know that from experience.

Jan


----------



## bcody (Dec 9, 2007)

I am so sorry Mary Lou, sending prayers for you.


----------



## Russ (Dec 9, 2007)

Mary Lou, my deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## shadowpaints (Dec 9, 2007)

sending thoughts and prayers to mary lou and her family in this rough time...


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks Mona




for letting us all know... and Mary Lou, my heart goes out to you!!


----------



## Reble (Dec 9, 2007)

Thinking of you, So very sorry to hear of the loss of your brother.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 9, 2007)

. Our deepest sympathies to you and your family








The Emond family


----------



## Cedar Ridge Farm (Dec 9, 2007)

Heartfelt sympathy. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.

Peggy


----------



## LaraP (Dec 10, 2007)

OH NO.. what more? Mary Lou is such a sweet kiind hearted person. We will keep you in our prayers..

Lara and David


----------



## alongman (Dec 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Bluerocket (Dec 10, 2007)

Mary Lou:

Our deepest sympathy for your loss -- its always hard to lose someone dear to you.

Hugs to you and your family - you are in our hearts and our prayers.

JJay and Kim


----------

